# Leppard print lesPaul $700 reverb



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I found a one of a kind leopard print Gibson lesPaul for under $700 on reverb. I must admit it looks so beautiful I figured I’d share it .https://reverb.com/item/49734048-gibson-les-paul?utm_source=rev-ios-app&utm_medium=ios-share&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=49734048


































but what actually happened here? Did they drop paint stripper on it and didn’t bother finishing it or was it in a fire.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If that guy used the time he spent ruining the guitar running inversions and arpeggios he'd be a better player.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

That shipping cost is insane


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

dmc69 said:


> That shipping cost is insane


I think they want you to contact them for shipping


----------



## ricky_b (Feb 15, 2016)

That fretboard looks terrible. Looks like they sanded it or scrapped it. Ugh.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

ricky_b said:


> That fretboard looks terrible. Looks like they sanded it or scrapped it. Ugh.


I always wondered what building an entire guitar out of dried up human shit would look like. Looking at this ad, my curiosity has been quenched.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would buy it for the little engraved crosses on the frets without markers.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Maybe it's a laughing Hyena


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

A well worn set of teeth ^


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> I I must admit it looks so beautiful I figured I’d share it


Ah!Ah!Ah!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Latole said:


> Ah!Ah!Ah!


I’m glad someone finds it funny. I’d be scared to find out how much it would cost to fix it lol


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

My Reverb offers were declined.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I refinished a similar guitar a few years ago, it had been painted several times with rattle cans then 'reliced'. It was a lot of work to get the old finish off and then get the surfaces back to something acceptable to finish. 
I can't image what's needed here. If that fretboard is just painted even cleaning that off would be a nightmare.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe the seller should contact this guy to further improve the guitar.


----------

